# What would you think about a giant see-saw shaped like a mustache on a busy street corner?



## *MamaJen* (Apr 24, 2007)

ETA: The official name of the installation, from the designer's website, is "The Mustache Ride."

I guess the thread title sums it up pretty well, lol. I live in a kind of urban, gentrifying part of east Austin, where you can have a pretty good time playing various iterations of the "spot the hipster" game, but there's also a lot of families and older working class residents. One particularly hipster restaurant, this patio taco stand, recently put up a giant seesaw on the edge of their property, right next to the sidewalk. The seesaw is two sides of a giant mustache, with big eyeglasses on top. It's fairly obviously a sexual joke (if you don't get it, google "mustache rides"). Every day, I walk by and I see little kids climbing all over it and I want to barf.

I just find it so creepy to have this kid's toy take the form of a sexual joke, and have kids physically interacting with it -- you know, to have kids unwittingly be the punchline in this sexual joke. I know it wasn't just meant for kids, it was probably meant for hipsters -- but kids are always playing on it.

I'm seriously not uptight or prudish -- truth be told, I love ribald, raunchy humor. Five years ago, I might have thought it was hilarious. And I think it would still be pretty funny if it were inside a bar or something, rather than on a street corner.

Anyway, I have no issue with their first amendment rights to have the see-saw on their private property. I'm not calling that into question. But I just think it's really, really, uncomfortably creepy and utterly squicks me out. I don't let my kid play on it because it would seriously feel a little bit like he was being molested.

Am I overreacting? How would you feel about having this on your street corner?


----------



## Maluhia (Jun 24, 2007)

I think you are overreacting to the idea that playing on it would be molested, BUT they are your feelings and your children and avoiding the sexual-pun themed park equipment on the streetcorner is certainly within reason.


----------



## blizzard_babe (Feb 14, 2007)

I know the term "moustache ride," but never would have put two and two together. So I probably wouldn't think anything other than "weird hipsters."


----------



## CherryBombMama (Jan 25, 2010)

im mexican american, so i would have thought "mexican stereotype." you know ... taco stand-mexicans-mustache. LOL.

not the bad kind of stereotype, more like "making fun of themselves" kinda thing. i dont know how to explain what i mean, but i guess i could kind of see it from your point of view, but i dont think they meant it that way.


----------



## meemee (Mar 30, 2005)

i found this video. and found nothing wrong with it. i thought too it was the mexican part. actually i found the seesaw pretty ingenious. not sure why the glasses are up there.

but then i didnt know the connotation either.

dunno. i dont see it as the way you see it.

what makes it moustache rides? the glasses?


----------



## *MamaJen* (Apr 24, 2007)

It's a mustache ride because you're riding on a mustache. "Mustache ride" is a slang term *edited*. It's an old, common term. There are all these frat boy tee shirts that say "mustache rides -- 25 cents" and stuff like that.


----------



## Multimomma (Jan 25, 2008)

considering the youtube video talks about growing out mustaches to raise awareness for testicular cancer, I'm going to go with overreaction. I live in a college town and never in my life have i seen or heard of the mustache ride.


----------



## Marsupialmom (Sep 28, 2003)

I was aware of the expression mustaches rides..

If they didn't have the glasses you would have not thought of mustaches rides, sexual connotation. You took it there. Now your kids might take it there.

There is often adult humor in things. Kids miss it and move on. Some times it is intentional other times it is not.

My dh and I joke about teabaggers.....why? The sexual connotation . My kids have no clue, even my 16-year-old doesn't know the reference. But it is there and my dh and I joke about it.

This link is funny. Unintentional -- it is adults taking their mind "there" not the kids. They are often non-the wiser.

http://www.cracked.com/article_18494_15-unintentionally-perverted-toys-children.html

How about massagers? I remember growing up and my grandpa rubbing my back and my grandma's back with a personal massagers...trust me my grandma's personal massager wasn't were many peoples mind goes when you talk about it.

Riding the/a bicycle can refer to having sex.

I use to ride bareback all the time growing up...........that is horses if you thought of something else that is your problem not mine.

Riding jacket means ????? condoms, jacket for horse riding, motorcycle riding?

I was at a wildlife preserve once and they were talking about beavers....the kids and ranger were going on and on....us adults were in the back ground with our minds in the gutter. We took it there. It does't make the kids or ranger's actions dirty or perverted. It does't make the kids molested.


----------



## meemee (Mar 30, 2005)

aaaaaaaaah the things i have learnt on MDC non parent related is amazing.

all these are such new terms for me.


----------



## Marsupialmom (Sep 28, 2003)

Oh I just thought of a time my dh, bil, sil, and I about died laughing. My son was grouchy and my mil sarcastically said "Well aren't you Mr. Happy today." Yes, our mind was in the gutter not mil. DC wasn't molested.


----------



## marybethorama (Jun 9, 2005)

One of the kids asked dh if he used to work at Long John Silvers and I started laughing because dh and I always joke about "Long Dong Silver" (Justice Thomas's favorite porn star)


----------



## GuildJenn (Jan 10, 2007)

I think you're overthinking it. When we go out to the farm and there's a hay ride "roll in the hay" might come to mind, but it doesn't mean that's the purpose of the fun. Same thing if one of my kids ever rides bareback on a horse, you know?

I was abused as a kid and it makes me a bit uncomfortable when you equate letting your kids play on a seesaw in public with a feeling of molestation. Obviously if that's your feeling, it is, but it just seems to me to minimize the real thing a bit.


----------



## mamalisa (Sep 24, 2002)

I don't see it as obviously sexual at all. I think saying that you feel like your child would be being molested if he played on it, is a little over the top and honestly a little offensive to people who have suffered sexual abuse. It's a see saw, if you see something dirty I think that's on you.

I think it's a genius way to use otherwise unusable space under the sign.


----------



## mamazee (Jan 5, 2003)

No big deal to me and it wouldn't' bother me if my kids played on it. I don't know why it would have any equivalence at all to molestation.


----------



## meemee (Mar 30, 2005)

if the eye glasses are what is making the whole scene sexual then yes i agree the glasses need to come off.

they are too high away from the children who cannot reach it to play on it (or at least that's what i gauge from the video) - so someone is obviously having a laugh. and it is in bad taste.

so i feel those glasses need to come off.


----------



## VisionaryMom (Feb 20, 2007)

You say it's a common term and popular with frat boys, but add me to the list of people who don't know that term. I've lived in 2 college towns, and we live near 2 large universities. I've never once seen or heard any reference to the term. I'd say it's not as common as you imagine. I once had a friend start a business using his last name, and an older man lambasted him for being "offensive" because apparently in the 60s, the word was a drug reference, though this guy had NO IDEA and it was HIS NAME. Still, this older man was seriously pissed about it because of his assumptions, and I think that's what you're doing here.

If you think it is intentional - or not, but want to let them know - then do it. The Student Services staff at my undergrad university named the winter formal "Snowball," and it took 2 years before anyone on student government had the nerve to tell them that it's a popular sexual term. They changed it and were embarrassed that no one had let them know and just laughed every time they announced it.


----------



## CassnBeth (Jul 30, 2007)

Hm. Actually, I think I know what you're talking about. For me it would depend on whether or not part of the hilarity is in the kids playing on this thing none the wiser. I had an uncle who would tell me sexual jokes that went right over my head as a teeny child and I know that the reason he found it funny was because I didn't get it. My innocence was definitely part of the sexual humour. I was very happy when my mother started refusing to have him in our house.


----------



## HeliMom (Jan 14, 2010)

Add me to the list of people who are unfamiliar with college kids using the phrase "mustache rides" I went to college in a huge metropolitan city, had/ have tons of hipster friends and I've heard a lot of stupid mustache stuff. Mustaches are a huge part of hipster culture. my friends have mustache growing contests, I know a few girls with a mustache tattooed on the side of their index fingers so they can stick it across their upper lips and... boom instant mustache. Is it silly and stupid? You bet. I just don't think this is about what you think it is about. I think it's stupid self referencing installation art that is interactive and fun.

The artists themselves (El Grupo) do not reference the possible sexual correlation in any of their press releases. It's also a time sensitive installation that according to the website will only be out there until late Winter so even if it is a sexual joke it should be gone soon enough.


----------



## freestylemama (Apr 8, 2009)

I would think: Hey, guys we're having tacos for dinner! That's awesome!


----------



## goldenwillow (Jan 5, 2010)

When I read your thread title, I knew instantly what it meant.

I personally wouldn't go there with my child.

It does seem like a crude pun and I just can't get into that type of humor and I do not consider myself a prude... just aware. Our society creates so much emphasis on crude sexuality and bills it as ok. I wouldn't explain it to my child but also wouldn't allow the opportunity for him to play on it due to an unwarranted thought of a possible creep passerby.


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

Huh. Learn something new every day!

I would have thought tacos, too.







speaking of, have you ever been to the Pink Taco restaurant?


----------



## churndash (Mar 25, 2009)

I think the glasses are there so you know it's a mustache, not just a curvy seesaw.

And you know..."Taco" is used as slang for the vagina because of their similar shapes. When I was in college, guys would ask if you liked hotdogs or tacos or both as a way of finding out your orientation.

So if you're that sensitive to euphemisms, you wouldn't be visiting the taco stand anyway. Or eating cantaloupes, or cucumbers or bananas or peaches or anything else anyone has ever associated with sex or sex organs!


----------



## *MamaJen* (Apr 24, 2007)

Tacos and snowballs and other terms that can function as sexual innuendos have plenty of other, non-sexual meanings...mustache ride pretty much only means one thing.

For example, here's the latest yelp review of the place..."NEW! Free mustache rides. Up and down, up and down... until everyone is happy and one person is screaming as someone else has gotten off."

I don't think it's me looking for innuendo where none exists. I really think that's the point of the installation.


----------



## churndash (Mar 25, 2009)

Was that yelp review written by the store or by someone else? A mustache ride may have a specific meaning, but the mustache itself is just a mustache. A kid is going to see that as a funny shaped teeter totter just like slides made to look like bacon or play structures made to look like bows of cereal (which we had at our mall) are funny shaped playground equipment.

Yes, there are going to be adults who see a second meaning in the teeter totter. That doesn't mean a child is sexually abused if he plays on it.


----------



## PoppyMama (Jul 1, 2004)

I was there just the other day and there is rarely innuendo lost on me but I'm not disturbed or offended. If there were a bunch of people standing around making uncomfortable comments while the kids played I would be ticked but I've never felt like I shouldn't have kids there. I just wish it wasn't so close to the busy street. I'm sorry it's creeping you out.


----------



## beenmum (Nov 29, 2010)

I honestly have never heard of that. I thought it was for the Movember raiseing awarenss for cancer. Even if I mentally tied 2 and 2 together I woudlnt begin to assume that my kids knew what the joke meant and would bring any harm to them to ride it.


----------



## Birdie B. (Jan 14, 2008)

I would totally think "who wants a mustache ride?" but I also think it's really funny. I don't think it would bother me to see kids playing on it, but if I was there in person I might feel differently. But the kids don't know, they're just having fun, so I would let them have their fun and never ever tell them about mustache rides.


----------



## Polliwog (Oct 29, 2006)

It looks adorable to me. Kinda like Mr. Potato Head.


----------



## Maluhia (Jun 24, 2007)

A friendly reminder regarding our MDC User Agreement:

"Do not post profane or sexually explicit text or link to sexually graphic images. Discussions of a sexual nature should be within the realm of topics inherent to Mothering discussions such as sex after delivery, sex and the family bed, etc."

This thread is about concern regarding kids and sexual jokes and a parent's concern. Ongoing discussion about any sexual acts themselves or descriptions therein are not allowed, please keep this in mind when posting.


----------



## Everrgreen (Feb 27, 2007)

I'm leaning towards it being icky. I wouldn't be comfortable letting my son play on that because it does just seem like a big joke at the kids expenses.


----------



## Deir (Aug 19, 2005)

I agree with you OP. Although I had never heard that term. Thanks for the info! LOL


----------



## Kreeblim (Dec 19, 2009)

My brother's friends made a drinking game for the movie Toy Story. I don't remember much, but as you can imagine the phrase "playing with Woody" led to much snickering. Kids don't seem to know the reference, but I have trouble imagining a scenario in which I (being an adult) would have to interact with anyone named Woody, or utter that word for any reason OTHER than sexual slang or in reference to the movie Toy Story. I wouldn't go so far as to say someone at Pixar chose that name as an in-joke, but I wouldn't rule it out.

Either way, it's not so much a big deal to me because my kids would already have to understand what the term means in order to think of it in any way other than the name of some character. This kind of stuff has always been around though...old Warner Brothers cartoons are notorious for it. I certainly didn't learn any dirty sexual references from Looney Tunes, though once I heard them elsewhere I was able to spot them and snicker.


----------



## Jessnet (Apr 11, 2009)

This is Austin ~ the city whose unofficial slogan is "Keep Austin Weird".

I absolutely guarantee you that the see-saw is/was not intended to attract children and families. It was intended to attract the "hipsters" and 50,000+ UT students across the freeway.

(If it was intended for kids would they have really placed it that close to the road (approx three foot!!) and without adequate padding and no handles? The kid falls off backwards right onto the concrete into traffic!!)

If you are that upset by it, fine, don't let your kids play on it. - I wouldn't for the safety issues.

But I think you are really reading way too, too much into it. I seriously doubt the owners are laughing at the children....maybe the college girls riding it...but not the children.


----------



## *MamaJen* (Apr 24, 2007)

I don't know if I explained myself correctly -- I never though that the see-saw was a sexual joke aimed at kids. I always thought it was a sexual joke aimed at hipsters and college girls. But the part that I find creepy is the fact that little kids are physically interacting with the sexual joke.

I do agree that I was using too-strong wording when I said that it would feel a tiny bit like DS was being molested, that was over the top. But I still don't feel comfortable with him playing on it.

Also, I totally stand my belief that the installation is a sexual pun -- if you look on the designer's website, the official name is the "Mustache ride." I'm not finding sexual references where none exist.

http://elgrupogringo.blogspot.com/2010/11/moustache-ride_22.html


----------



## choli (Jun 20, 2002)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by **MamaJen**
> 
> I don't know if I explained myself correctly -- I never though that the see-saw was a sexual joke aimed at kids. I always thought it was a sexual joke aimed at hipsters and college girls. But the part that I find creepy is the fact that little kids are physically interacting with the sexual joke.
> 
> ...


Yes, it is a pun, and if you are uncomfortable with it, of course you should keep your child away from it. However, there is nothing inherently wrong with a sexual pun - we do not have to sanitize the world "to keep the children safe". That installation is posing no danger to kids.


----------



## childsplay (Sep 4, 2007)

I'd probably pee myself laughing if I saw that.

It wouldn't bother me to see kids - even my kids climbing on such a thing, in fact it would probably make me go to that restaraunt simply because the giant moustache would buy me 5 minutes of peace while I ate my food. Plus it would make me laugh.


----------



## Super~Single~Mama (Sep 23, 2008)

I'd never heard the term before, and I looked at the link that that see saw is hilarious!! I wouldn't let my ds play on the street side of it (wwwwaaaaaaaayyyyyyy too close to the road for my comfort), but I honestly wouldn't care otherwise.


----------



## EviesMom (Nov 30, 2004)

I would let my kids play on it. I might even take a pic knowing that someday they could submit to their generation's equivalent of Awkward Family Photos to show what a horrible parent I was.


----------



## mamadelbosque (Feb 6, 2007)

Seriously, its funny, but is in absolutely no way harmful to the kids playing on it. Whats the big deal, exactly??


----------



## greenmulberry (Jan 11, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EviesMom*
> 
> I would let my kids play on it. I might even take a pic knowing that someday they could submit to their generation's equivalent of Awkward Family Photos to show what a horrible parent I was.












I think it is just one of the weired and funny things you see living in a creative college town.


----------



## new2this (Feb 11, 2010)

I find it funny and see no problem with it.

OP you have a problem with so don't let your kids play on it. Not really a big deal. In general kids don't tend to notice things until us adults put the thought into their heads by reactions/comments that we make.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 7, 2010)

Learn something every day. OK, I looked it up. But still wondering if it's supposed to just be cute & unusual, and thus a gimmick to get people to buy more food? Maybe the taco stand didn't know about this other meaning? You could tell them, or let them know you find it offensive.


----------



## Deir (Aug 19, 2005)

Mama Jen- I just want to reiterate that I am TOTALLY with you on this!! This kind of thing truly annoys me and i am no prude either!


----------



## UnschoolnMa (Jun 14, 2004)

Honestly, I'd have laughed my butt off.  The "ride" is clearly not intended for children, but that's kind of part of the "joke". The kids are just thinking it's a giant silly mustache thing anyway is my guess.


----------



## PoppyMama (Jul 1, 2004)

I'm sure the owners and artist know the joke but I seriously doubt they would care if some moms are offended. They would be more likely to be offended or amused by someone attempting to censor them (not that I think a comment is censorship). Austin is a town that loves to do oddball things and really loves innuendo and being adult children. The other day I ordered a Dirty Sanchez from a guy wearing a Show Me Your Taco t-shirt while standing next to a grandmother holding a toddler. Around here people who might be offended by innuendo just pretend not to notice it.


----------



## CherryBomb (Feb 13, 2005)

I think it's kind of creepy and wouldn't let my kids play on it (though I wouldn't patronize the place, anyway). I remember being a kid and hearing adult jokes and innuendos, and even though I didn't really understand, I understood enough that it made me uncomfortable and embarrassed.


----------



## eclipse (Mar 13, 2003)

Add me to the list of people who would have assumed it was a play on a Mexican mustache, due to it being a taco shop (but, uh, you *do* know what "taco" is frequently used as a euphemism for, right?) even though in another context I would have no trouble deciphering what someone meant by a "mustache ride." I think it's an over reaction on your part.


----------



## Mrs. Bratton (Jan 27, 2008)

No its gross. It's as bad as those baby tee shirts that say things like "I'm proof that my mommy puts out" "broken condom" and "$5 foot long" (w/ an arrow pointing down). I don't even like the "Boob man" shirts. I am not a prude, I just feel really uncomfortable making sexual jokes at the expense of a child. I know a lot of people that I respect think the "Boob Man" shirts are cute but why feed the fire regarding the sexualization of breast feeding? If the thing is called "the mustache ride" then it is meant as an innuendo. I am just royally disgusted by the exploitation of children's innocence. Just let them be sweet and happy and oblivious and appreciate it and cherish it. Don't exploit it as a hilarious joke, please people! (that last comment was directed at the world, not anyone here) lol.

I am all for the first amendment and I don't go around lecturing people about this stuff. I just secretly imagine slapping parents when I see their kids in gross tee shirts.


----------



## Wild Lupine (Jul 22, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mrs. Bratton*
> 
> No its gross. It's as bad as those baby tee shirts that say things like "I'm proof that my mommy puts out" "broken condom" and "$5 foot long" (w/ an arrow pointing down). I don't even like the "Boob man" shirts. I am not a prude, I just feel really uncomfortable making sexual jokes at the expense of a child. I know a lot of people that I respect think the "Boob Man" shirts are cute but why feed the fire regarding the sexualization of breast feeding? If the thing is called "the mustache ride" then it is meant as an innuendo. *I am just royally disgusted by the exploitation of children's innocence. Just let them be sweet and happy and oblivious and appreciate it and cherish it.* Don't exploit it as a hilarious joke, please people! (that last comment was directed at the world, not anyone here) lol.
> 
> I am all for the first amendment and I don't go around lecturing people about this stuff. I just secretly imagine slapping parents when I see their kids in gross tee shirts.


Ditto this for me (bolding mine).

I think stuff like this may start as a joke but has the effect of lowering the bar about what's acceptable for children. I wonder how those kids who innocently played on it will feel about it when they grow up and learn the symbolism. Probably grossed out.


----------



## choli (Jun 20, 2002)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wild Lupine*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> ...


More likely they will get the joke and laugh their @sses off.


----------



## Kreeblim (Dec 19, 2009)

> I wonder how those kids who innocently played on it will feel about it when they grow up and learn the symbolism. Probably grossed out.


Well, children are made by having sex. I know as a teen I was more grossed out to think about my parents having dtd than I was seeing the pictures of myself at age 4 in a "Frankie Says Relax" t-shirt...which is just as dirty as "Mustache Ride".


----------



## mooshersmama (Jun 21, 2010)

OT but I just googled the lyrics to Relax and whoaaaa I definitely didn't pick up on that when that song was popular!!!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kreeblim*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Marsupialmom (Sep 28, 2003)

Marvin Gay's "Let's Get it On" released the year I was born. When I was 18-19, I was in NY on the floor laughing. Lighting just struck what was being sung about. I had listen to that song ?? many times since I was born. The same with Queen's "Get Down make Love" and "Fat bottom Girls" -- my first record. I still have these in vinyl.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mooshersmama*
> 
> OT but I just googled the lyrics to Relax and whoaaaa I definitely didn't pick up on that when that song was popular!!!


----------



## limabean (Aug 31, 2005)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marsupialmom*
> 
> Marvin Gay's "Let's Get it On" released the year I was born. When I was 18-19, I was in NY on the floor laughing. Lighting just struck what was being sung about. I had listen to that song ?? many times since I was born. The same with Queen's "Get Down make Love" and "Fat bottom Girls" -- my first record. I still have these in vinyl.
> 
> ...


Haha! Madonna's "Like a Virgin" came out when I was 10 and I loved it and sang it all the time, having no idea what I was saying. My older brother asked my friends and I if we were virgins to tease us, and we thought it was name-calling (like idiot or something) so we fiercely protested, "Nuh-uh!! We are not virgins!!!"


----------

